# احجز شقتك من الان بأجمل المواقع أمام كارفور المعادى بجوار نادى الصيد شقة 165م تقسيط



## Waseetk_Estate (14 فبراير 2012)

*احجز شقتك من الان بأجمل المواقع أمام كارفور المعادى بجوار نادى الصيد شقة 165م بتسهيلات*
*الموقع أمام كارفور المعادى وتبعد عنه 5 دقائق بجوار نادى الصيد مباشرة 
البرج تحت الإنشاء والعمل جارى به جميع الوحدات تسلم فى منتصف 2013
وصلت المبانى والخرسانات حتى الدور الخامس وجارى العمل بجدية
الشقة مكونة 3 غرفة نوم + ريسبشن 4 قطع + مطبخ + 3 حمام
التسليم نصف تشطيب مع كامل المرافق بالأسانسير .. الخ
ونرحب بالتشطيب المتكامل وكمان بالتقسيط
بالاتفاق مع الشركة على فرق سعر التشطيب
السعر المطلوب 395000 ج ثلاثمائة وخمس وتسعون ألف جنيه مصرى تقسيط
السعر كاش 360000 ج ثلاثمائة وستون ألف جنيه مصرى لا غير 
ادفع 35% تعاقد ودفعة التعاقد 10% والباقى على سنتين*
عدد محدود جدا من الوحدات الأسبقية بالحجز
لا تدع الفرصة تفوتك نحن متميزون دائما نعمل على إرضائكم
للإستعلام والإستفسار والمعاينة نرجو التواصل معنا
كل ما تتمناه وأكثر مع وسيطك

*شركة وسيطك للتسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال*
*كبرى شركات التسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال بمصر والعالم العربى*
Waseetk Company for realestate marketing and service business
Leading realestate marketing and service business co. in Egypt and the Arab world
م/بسام الهواري 01003403468
م/عمرو الوليدي 01068083588
ت.مكتب 24734245-00202
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
العنوان : 4 عمارات المقاولون العرب بجوار أولاد رجب , الحى الثامن مدينة نصر بالقاهرة
المعاينة مجانية​


----------

